# Manhole



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 2, 2021)

Our town is a hodgepodge of unmatching streetlights, sewer, and manholes covers. I found this one in town and had a good laugh. How sanitary could it be. Lol! I am sure somebody collects them. They might look neat set in an asphalt driveway. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Our town is a hodgepodge of unmatching streetlights, sewer, and manholes covers. I found this one in town and had a good laugh. How sanitary could it be. Lol! I am sure somebody collects them. They might look neat set in an asphalt driveway.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I do!
Here’s an old one I’ve got set in my patio. Only one I e seen like it. I thought I was the only crazy person that would find this interesting


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 2, 2021)

The daughter of my college electrical engineering professor collected manholes.  I've always thought they would be pretty cool to collect.  I understand it is a pretty significant hobby in Japan.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> I do!
> Here’s an old one I’ve got set in my patio. Only one I e seen like it. I thought I was the only crazy person that would find this interesting View attachment 220227


Great one. We have older ones that are not even used. I will get a picture tomorrow.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 2, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> The daughter of my college electrical engineering professor collected manholes.  I've always thought they would be pretty cool to collect.  I understand it is a pretty significant hobby in Japan.


Hard to display. I never heard that Japanese are into collecting manholes. I like the photo, maybe get 11 more and make a calender. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 2, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> The daughter of my college electrical engineering professor collected manholes.  I've always thought they would be pretty cool to collect.  I understand it is a pretty significant hobby in Japan.


Portsmouth just sprung for some that have a clipper ship and fancy writing. I’ll snap a pic when I’m there. They’re pretty great


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> Portsmouth just sprung for some that have a clipper ship and fancy writing. I’ll snap a pic when I’m there. They’re pretty great


Awesome. I love old ships, anchors, nautical themed, you know.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 2, 2021)

If you start collecting them - you’ll need to work on how you present it to people.

do you want to see my manhole might give someone the wrong impression haha


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 3, 2021)

yacorie said:


> If you start collecting them - you’ll need to work on how you present it to people.
> 
> do you want to see my manhole might give someone the wrong impression haha


Show us your manholes!! LOL! As long as it's sanitary and tastefully displayed, I guess it would be okay. Technically they are manhole covers.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Mar 3, 2021)

Would make for a pretty cool firepit cover.  I might even be tempted to fry up some meat (once it was sterilized, of course)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 4, 2021)

Stay hot for hours even after the fire goes out. Would be great for blacked steak. Could get that thing smoking hot!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Mar 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Stay hot for hours even after the fire goes out. Would be great for blacked steak. Could get that thing smoking hot!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Your all crazy! JUST KIDDING.
Never thought about collecting manhole covers, interesting concept.
Didn't know that the Japanese collected them, I am Japanese from Japan.
opmustard


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Awesome. I love old ships, anchors, nautical themed, you know.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.






here it is in all its glory. Tax dollars at work!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> View attachment 220984
> here it is in all its glory. Tax dollars at work!



I would steal the shit out of this manhole cover. Matter of fact give me GPS locations and I will. 

Ps... every time I see the word manhole I laugh inside a bit


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> View attachment 220984
> here it is in all its glory. Tax dollars at work!


I wonder if that date is legit? We have 200 year old wooden sewers that are still in use,  tied into the modern. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 11, 2021)

1623 is when the city was founded (well...actually when Strawberry Banke was founded, but Portsmouth has claimed the date).  The manhole is modern of course.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> 1623 is when the city was founded (well...actually when Strawberry Banke was founded, but Portsmouth has claimed the date).  The manhole is modern of course.




Definitely not 1623 but has to be early 1900s right? Its not common for me to see pictures on manholes? Just curious on rough age of these covers


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> 1623 is when the city was founded (well...actually when Strawberry Banke was founded, but Portsmouth has claimed the date).  The manhole is modern of course.


Thanks buddy. Reproduction huh? Hey Sarasota941, still need those GPS coordinates? Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 11, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Definitely not 1623 but has to be early 1900s right? Its not common for me to see pictures on manholes? Just curious on rough age of these covers


They’re new. >5 years old.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

Darn


----------



## embe (Mar 12, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I would steal the shit out of this manhole cover....every time I see the word manhole I laugh inside a bit



I read this completely wrong and thought stealing the sh*t and manhole don't belong in the same sentence?  LOL, my mind was in the sewer


----------

